# The Last Man on Earth S01E01 / S01E02 03/01/2015



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I thought this was actually pretty good. I don't know where they're going with it exactly, but I'm along for the ride.

Kristen Schaal is perfectly cast as the super-annoying last woman on earth... you can really believe Phil when he tells Carol he doesn't want to sleep with her even though he has no other prospects. I mean Phil is no prize, especially in the personal hygiene department, but his problems are easy to solve... Carol's issues are much more deeply rooted.

I thought Phil would just give up his house and move to another one, rather than try to clean it up.

I really liked the homage to Castaway: "apologies to Tom Hanks..."


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

argh  

I forgot this was on 

ah well, I'm sure they'll rebroadcast it


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It was funny enough, but I'm really curious to see how (or if) they manage to keep it fresh. Because I can see this getting very old in a very big hurry...


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I really enjoyed it. I'm glad they didn't really waste any time actually setting up the premise, just got right into it. 

And wow, Kirsten Schaal is just perfectly cast. She's great at crazy and annoying. Forte I'm not such a fan of, but he was OK.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

We liked it. Hope it continues on a good path.


----------



## flikhem (Sep 6, 2007)

The best thing I can say is that I waited until the end of the second episode before cancelling the season pass.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Awful for me. The first episode was quite possibly the longest half hour of my life. Once he brought her back to his house and started showing her around, I gave up.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Humor is pretty subjective, obviously. I had quite a few really big laughs during this, so definitely a keeper. Yes, the beginning was a slow, dark build getting to his suicide attempt. And yes, I understand that Kristen Schaal is an acquired taste.

I liked it a lot. In some sense, it's just a modified version of the Odd Couple. If no one else existed.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Interesting enough to keep watching. Not drop dead funny, but entertaining.

I like the different take on the "last man" concept. Usually it's zombies or Mad Max or some sort of apocalyptic end-of-times. But really, if I'm the last guy around, I'm doing what he's doing. Except my version has to be watched on HBO, not OTA.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I liked how he kept eating twinkies.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jamesl said:


> argh
> 
> I forgot this was on
> 
> ah well, I'm sure they'll rebroadcast it


Both episodes will be rebroadcast on Saturday at 8 & 8:30 Eastern.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

At one point, I was hoping he'd get in his RV and leave.

I wonder if another prospect will show up -- right after he's married.

I guess the virus killed all the dogs and cats too? I'd expect to see some.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I didn't *love* this, but I'm keeping it around because I like the premise.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The lack of bodies is going to dive me crazy.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, where are all the dead people?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

tlc said:


> At one point, I was hoping he'd get in his RV and leave.
> 
> I wonder if another prospect will show up -- right after he's married.
> 
> I guess the virus killed all the dogs and cats too? I'd expect to see some.


Well according to Wikipedia



Spoiler



there are more cast members, who we'd rather see...


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Where are all the dead people?



DreadPirateRob said:


> I didn't *love* this, but I'm keeping it around because I like the premise.


Same here.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> Where are all the dead people?
> 
> Same here.


It's clearly not just people, as we didn't see any animals either.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

One thing bothered me: why Tucson of all places? Without A/C, that place would be miserable during the summer!

I would have gone to SoCal, on the beach. Temperate climate, never too hot or too cold or too humid. 

All the drawbacks of CA - taxes, traffic, cost of living - are all gone.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

DreadPirateRob said:


> One thing bothered me: why Tucson of all places? Without A/C, that place would be miserable during the summer!


i thought he started / lived in Tuscon - travelled around to try to find others, then ended up back "home" in his crappy place - realized that he should move, so chose a big ol house.

wife and i enjoyed the show, will be keeping it for now


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah, I realized Tucson is "home", but man, no A/C would make the summer brutal. Maybe he'll be a sandbird - move to CA in the summer, back to AZ in the winter.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, I realized Tucson is "home", but man, no A/C would make the summer brutal. Maybe he'll be a sandbird - move to CA in the summer, back to AZ in the winter.


no one would have stopped him in episode 1 anyway - now of course there is a female 

i like that they are going to have other characters (women I assume, since he's the last 'man'?)


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Caveman Redux. But without interesting makeup/costuming.

Deleted.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I hated the first part or first episode. But when Kristen Schaal showed up as the last women, that was interesting. I really like Schaal and the crazy character she is playing is just what this show needs.

I think they sort of act like a married couple already. Where the guy doesn't see the point in something, but gives in to make the wife happy. And the wife knows just how far she can push to get what she wants, but knows the limit. Like the proposal--he finally agreed and got on his knees, but told her, she'd have to come over here to get it. 

I'm not hooked on the show, but I'll keep the pass to see how things go for a while longer.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

How do the diesel pumps pump diesel to his 5mpg RV w/o electricity?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fox's announced schedule for upcoming episodes is, a new episode on 3/8 and 3/15, both at 9:30 (each one after a new episode of _Family Guy_), then on 3/22, back-to-back new episodes starting at 9:00 (after a repeat of the _Family Guy / The Simpsons_ crossover).


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

andyw715 said:


> How do the diesel pumps pump diesel to his 5mpg RV w/o electricity?


12 volt fuel transfer pumps aren't too hard to find and he could pull it right from the tanks at the station.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I think this show and premise are hilarious! :up:


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

madscientist said:


> ... you can really believe Phil when he tells Carol {Kristen Schaal} he doesn't want to sleep with her even though he has no other prospects.


What are you (or Phil) talking about? Yes, it's great to see her cast here but she's the hottest woman on the planet in real life OR on screen, before OR after any viral apocalypse. I've had a crush on her since Flight of the Conchords.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

While Kristen Schaal was talking I kept thinking I heard that voice somewhere before. Then it hit me, it's the voice on the youngest daughter on Bob's Burgers.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

LOTs of holes in the apocalypse scenario. Not sure if I'm going to be able to get past them.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The virus turned it's victims into water vapor and dust. Everything recycles. That helps with the show's budget. It's just a comedy that doesn't take itself too seriously, so we shouldn't either. It's not like The Walking Dead is all that realistic.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's not just the lack of bodies though. There don't seem to be any animals. Did this virus kill all of them too? Also every store seems to be left in a perfect state. No looting, no vandalism, and fully stocked shelves. Did everyone just drop dead and evaporate overnight?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It's not just the lack of bodies though. There don't seem to be any animals. Did this virus kill all of them too? Also every store seems to be left in a perfect state. No looting, no vandalism, and fully stocked shelves. Did everyone just drop dead and evaporate overnight?


You're asking too many questions. Virus killed all life on earth now enjoy the ride.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> One thing bothered me: why Tucson of all places? Without A/C, that place would be miserable during the summer!
> 
> I would have gone to SoCal, on the beach. Temperate climate, never too hot or too cold or too humid.
> 
> All the drawbacks of CA - taxes, traffic, cost of living - are all gone.


Come on man...Malibu beach house!!!


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

getreal said:


> I think this show and premise are hilarious! :up:


I agree. I laughed out loud a lot in these first two episodes.

When I saw him cutting the hole in the diving board, I *knew* I would be watching the whole series.

This kind of humor is something I will never get tired of of which I will never get tired.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

midas said:


> And wow, Kirsten Schaal is just perfectly cast.


Wasn't hilarious, but was more entertaining than I thought it would be.

As for the quote.. The Tivo guide information misspelled it as Kirsten too, so at first I was thinking, OH, the girl that first showed up (*) was who it REALLY was.. and I even briefly thought she looked vaguely like Kristen (but hot), and maybe the family actually did something wacky like name their kids Kristen and Kirsten.. (hey, Apple Ivy or whatever are famous people's kids's names)

(*) in his dream/hallucination state.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Carlucci said:


> I agree. I laughed out loud a lot in these first two episodes.
> 
> When I saw him cutting the hole in the diving board, I *knew* I would be watching the whole series.
> 
> This kind of humor is something I will never get tired of of which I will never get tired.


(Nice touch at the end of your post.) I kept expecting Phil to fall off the diving board into the cesspool. 

Loved that he stole/took all the valuable stuff during his travels! LOL! And shoots doors and windows, and is so awkward with the female mannequin. LOL!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> It's not just the lack of bodies though. There don't seem to be any animals. Did this virus kill all of them too? Also every store seems to be left in a perfect state. No looting, no vandalism, and fully stocked shelves. Did everyone just drop dead and evaporate overnight?


I can think of any number of perfectly reasonable explanations for these things; for example, if everyone got sick and died, I would expect their bodies to be in either their own beds or the local hospital, not lying in the street. Perhaps the virus has killed the domestic animals; perhaps they have starved mostly to death in Tuson. (I have spent days in the Mojave without seeing any animal larger than a lizard.) As far as looting, one could imagine everyone too sick to participate (Have you ever had influenza? Can you imagine robbing a liquor store in that condition?)

But why would these things all have to be explained in the first two episodes? Too much exposition all at once would be deadly; this is a 30 minute comedy, don't forget. The real question is whether you are intrigued by the premise or not. It seems you are not, and hence this show is probably not for you. Sorry for your loss. (I still love VideoReDo, by the way.)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> What are you (or Phil) talking about? Yes, it's great to see her cast here but she's the hottest woman on the planet in real life OR on screen, before OR after any viral apocalypse. I've had a crush on her since Flight of the Conchords.


 Not talking about looks. I'm talking about personality... I guess I'm too Phil-like, but the grammar correction? Stopping at stop signs? No. Just... no. I could not take it.

Plus the entire "repopulate the species" idea is so fundamentally flawed; I can see Phil going along with it to get laid but clearly Carol believes it... yet another "no" from me.

I guess it's easy for me to say since it's not me who hasn't seen another living person in 2 years, but I definitely get where Phil is coming from.

PS. Flight of the Conchords _was_ amazing, and Kristen was amazing in it, I do agree.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I didn't expect much but found myself laughing out loud.

Oddly, after seeing his house filled with trash, I actually had the thought about what a different show it would be if it were the last Woman on Earth, and how the house would still be spotless. Then Kristen Schall showed up and did that and it was even funnier.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Carlucci said:


> This kind of humor is something I will never get tired of of which I will never get tired.


This kind of humor is something I will never get tired of of which I will never get tired tire.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Plus the entire "repopulate the species" idea is so fundamentally flawed; I can see Phil going along with it to get laid but clearly Carol believes it... yet another "no" from me.


If you're dumb enough to believe you can't use a preposition to end a sentence with, you're dumb enough to believe two people can repopulate the Earth...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Awful for me. The first episode was quite possibly the longest half hour of my life. Once he brought her back to his house and started showing her around, I gave up.


You should look more closely at the clock. The first episode only ran for about 20 minutes with commercials. The 2nd episode took up the remaining 40 minutes or so of the one-hour time slot.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> If you're dumb enough to believe you can't use a preposition to end a sentence with, you're dumb enough to believe two people can repopulate the Earth...


Congratulations! You just trashed the beliefs of every Christian and Jew that believes in the Old Testament with one statement. Are you by any chance running for office?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It's not just the lack of bodies though. There don't seem to be any animals. Did this virus kill all of them too? Also every store seems to be left in a perfect state. No looting, no vandalism, and fully stocked shelves. Did everyone just drop dead and evaporate overnight?


They all also had plenty of time to get their cars off the highway and neatly parked somewhere, though not in any of the parking lots.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

madscientist said:


> Not talking about looks. I'm talking about personality... I guess I'm too Phil-like, but the grammar correction? Stopping at stop signs? No. Just... no.


I wouldn't call her looks any more than cute. The personality of her characters to me is a major part of her hotness because of her sense of humor that goes into it. Her obnoxious persistence is hilarious, and she still manages to do it in a girly feminine way. I see similarities here with her character on FOC.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

The only unbelievable thing I found was that Phil would've moved out of that mansion into another one months ago, when it became filled with trash. But then again, he doesn't care!!


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

For all those demanding some scientific rationale for no bodies, How about: 

The virus killed slowly, causing an extreme hydrophilic reaction, causing everyone to insatiably crave seawater, and they're at the bottom of the ocean.

Or even better, 

The virus killed slowly, causing an extreme hyperthermic condition in all its victims, and they all migrated north and south in search of relief, before eventually succumbing. The poles are covered with corpses.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> I wouldn't call her looks any more than cute. The personality of her characters to me is a major part of her hotness because of her sense of humor that goes into it. Her obnoxious persistence is hilarious, and she still manages to do it in a girly feminine way. I see similarities here with her character on FOC.


 It's hilarious for us to watch, because we know she's an actress in a comedy. Putting myself in Phil's shoes, I doubt I'd find it so hilarious. But, to each his own!!



dtle said:


> The only unbelievable thing I found was that Phil would've moved out of that mansion into another one months ago, when it became filled with trash. But then again, he doesn't care!!


 Plus, he'd have to go to all the trouble of sawing another hole in another diving board! Who's got the energy for that, when you've got a margarita pool?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Carlucci said:


> For all those demanding some scientific rationale for no bodies, How about: The virus killed slowly, causing an extreme hydrophilic reaction, causing everyone to insatiably crave seawater, and they're at the bottom of the ocean. Or even better, The virus killed slowly, causing an extreme hyperthermic condition in all its victims, and they all migrated north and south in search of relief, before eventually succumbing. The poles are covered with corpses.


Nah. Then there would be looting by those barely sick or not sick yet.

This looks more like an organized rapture that includes far more than the biblical numbers.

"Okay, everybody park your cars and lock your buildings then congregate in the square so we can be called to the Lord."


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It's not Citizen Kane but I enjoyed it more than enough to go for a season pass. Tim Goodman is my go-to critic and he really liked it. http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/last-man-earth-tv-review-778246

Ratings were almost shockingly good. http://www.vulture.com/2015/03/last-man-on-earth-debuts-big-surprisingly.html

"They're breaking out the margarita pools today at Fox: The premiere of Will Forte's Last Man on Earth did shockingly well in the ratings Sunday night. Despite debuting opposite AMC's megahit The Walking Dead, the one-hour bow of the Lord & Miller-produced comedy was last night's No. 1 broadcast series among adults under 50, notching a preliminary 2.3 demo rating and 5.5 million viewers. It crushed the premiere of ABC's Oscar-hyped drama Secrets & Lies in the demo (1.5 rating, 6 million viewers), built on its Brooklyn Nine-Nine lead-in (1.8 rating, 3.6 million), and held onto its audience from half-hour to half-hour. Fox insiders for months have privately worried that Last Man might be "too cable" for a broadcast net, but it may turn out that the show's creative risk-taking ends up helping more than hurting."

It does bug me about the supposed location. I lived in Tucson for many years and that's not the Tucson skyline. The set designer did put in a sahuaro in one scene but that was it. Apparently it was filmed in Chatsworth, CA. http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/last-man-earth-will-forte-764558

Among the difficulties of creating a show set in a deserted world is finding quiet areas to shoot. "Avoiding noise is incredibly hard," Forte said of the Chatsworth, Calif. filming location, which Lord revealed was in both a flight and train path. "To not have any cars in the shots, or in the reflections of windows, it turns out to be really difficult to shoot, too," Miller added, joking: "But all the money that we're saving on all those extras, it's working out well."

Also, add more shoutout to Flight of the Conchords. I still miss it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> It does bug me about the supposed location. I lived in Tucson for many years and that's not the Tucson skyline.


LOL. I've seen so many shows that were obviously shot somewhere besides the supposed location where the show is supposed to take place. I think one of the worst was "I Dream of Jeanie" that was supposed to be in Cocoa Beach, Florida. The backgrounds always had mountain peaks in the distance. I lived all over the east coast of Florida and specifically Cocoa Beach for several years. The highest point in the entire state is probably only about 30 feet above sea level.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Revolution had some scenes in Minneapolis, and the exteriors were real (at least the ones where you could see anything besides the characters), but the interiors (in a high-rise with spectacular views) were some other city with a much larger downtown....


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

That margarita pool looked like it might have also been used as a poop pool.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I always thought he was hit-and-miss on SNL, but he always fully committed to whatever character he was playing.

I enjoyed this show more than I thought I would. I hope they keep it fresh.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

dtle said:


> The only unbelievable thing I found was that Phil would've moved out of that mansion into another one months ago, when it became filled with trash. But then again, he doesn't care!!


I think his not moving out of the trashed mansion was a symbol of his depressed state of mind. Yes, a right thinking person would just move on to trash the next house in the subdivision. But Phil was not right thinking.


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

madscientist said:


> Plus, he'd have to go to all the trouble of sawing another hole in another diving board! Who's got the energy for that, when you've got a margarita pool?


I think you found the one wrong way to use a margarita pool.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> Congratulations! You just trashed the beliefs of every Christian and Jew that believes in the Old Testament with one statement. Are you by any chance running for office?


Not every Christian. I've actually had that discussion with a few. We know for a fact that two people could not be the source of an entire species, there would be genetic deficiencies. Look at the results of inbreeding and you can see it directly, you don't even need theory.

But those who believe that the Adam and Eve story is metaphor, don't need them to be the only people on the planet. And at least some of those who believe it to be literal truth add in a caveat that God was taking care of such things as genetic deficiencies for them, and that at some point he stopped doing that, and this is why Incest used to be ok, but is not any more. (Honest. I got that exact quote from one of my good friends).

There is no question that 2 people cannot successfully build a species. There's insufficient genetic diversity. Given that knowledge, rational religious folk adapt their beliefs.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

I'm not sure how specimens are stored, and I don't want to know. But there must be at least one deep freezer in a sperm bank that hasn't complexly thawed yet. If she has a daughter, you've got your answer for continued, diverse progeny.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Is all of the artwork Phil stole normally housed in the U.S., Canada or Mexico? I'm not really an art guy so it's an honest question.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

3 isn't sufficient, either.

According to http://genetics.thetech.org/ask/ask113 you need about 80 male and 80 female, or 160 total. With genetic engineering you could get that down, but neither of our characters seem capable of that.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Ereth said:


> 3 isn't sufficient, either.


I'm talking about a deep freezer full of the stuff, from hundreds of donors. Eww!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I didn't like the first episode. It is a good thing they introduced another person at the end to get me to watch the second episode. I will stick around for a while.

The show is called last man on earth. Not last man and woman. So, I wonder if we'll ever see more women show up. I do love that when he finally finds someone else, she is incredibly annoying.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hunter Green said:


> They all also had plenty of time to get their cars off the highway and neatly parked somewhere, though not in any of the parking lots.


Do a lot of driving when you have the flu, do you?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Ereth said:


> ... (Honest. I got that exact quote from one of my good friends).


They just carried on the religious tradition of making up new stuff to try to fit obvious problems with their "truth". 



Ereth said:


> ... Given that knowledge, rational religious folk adapt their beliefs.


Ironically, religious folks' beliefs *evolve* ... 



Hoffer said:


> ... The show is called last man on earth. Not last man and woman. So, I wonder if we'll ever see more women show up. I do love that when he finally finds someone else, she is incredibly annoying.


I can't wait for the appearance of January Jones!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Carlucci said:


> I'm talking about a deep freezer full of the stuff, from hundreds of donors. Eww!


Yes, but you need females with different genetics as well. You'd need a supply of frozen eggs AND sperm, and you'd need people competent to do in-vitro fertilization and implantation.

I do not get the impression we have that latter, even if we were to find the former.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Didn't even know about this show before, so I caught it on Hulu. Pleasantly surprised. I liked it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Ereth said:


> rational religious folk


I see your bid and raise with Military Intelligence.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I enjoyed it, but the whole time I was thinking that it's an odd match for FOX. It seems more like the kind of show you would find on Netflix, Amazon, or even a cable network like IFC. I just worry that this show may be a bit too "out there" to survive on a major network.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Us religious nuts believe that God created Adam and then Eve, but you want us to believe that he couldn't create them capable of populating the planet he just whipped up out of nothing? Ok.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> One thing bothered me: why Tucson of all places? Without A/C, that place would be miserable during the summer!
> 
> I would have gone to SoCal, on the beach. Temperate climate, never too hot or too cold or too humid.
> 
> All the drawbacks of CA - taxes, traffic, cost of living - are all gone.





mwhip said:


> Come on man...Malibu beach house!!!


Until it falls into the ocean due to the Winter Storms.

I'm not sure why they picked Tuscon though for all the reasons you cite, especially since (as noted previously), they are filming in Chatsworth.
It might have been better for them to actually film in Tuscon though due to the difficulties in making Southern California look completely deserted.
(They did use CGI to remove cars for the highways.)

I suppose they also could do some shooting in Santa Clarita and/or the High Desert.



Carlucci said:


> I'm not sure how specimens are stored, and I don't want to know. But there must be at least one deep freezer in a sperm bank that hasn't complexly thawed yet. If she has a daughter, you've got your answer for continued, diverse progeny.





Carlucci said:


> I'm talking about a deep freezer full of the stuff, from hundreds of donors. Eww!


Consider there's no power, I don't think that those specimens would stay frozen after all this time.

I went into this series with low expectations because I didn't think that the advertised premise could be sustainable as a series.
And for the first 20 minutes or so, I felt as though I was watching or Funny or Die video.

But once Kristin Schall showed up, the premise changed enough to continue watching.
I know from her previous work on 30 Rock and Bob's Burgers that she can do very annoying _very_ well.
I can understand Phil's frustration.

I have to wonder though if this is going to turn into a Gilligan's Island situation where everyone from rock stars to mad scientists could find that uncharted island.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I enjoyed it, but the whole time I was thinking that it's an odd match for FOX. It seems more like the kind of show you would find on Netflix, Amazon, or even a cable network like IFC. I just worry that this show may be a bit too "out there" to survive on a major network.


 Well, it got _killer_ ratings for the premiere. We'll have to see how it sustains.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Yeah, I agree. For a while there I was thinking it was an SNL skit that was going too long, and how on earth could they sustain it as a series.

I think it was very smart of them to air 2 in a row to start it to specifically address that question.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> I can think of any number of perfectly reasonable explanations for these things; for example, if everyone got sick and died, I would expect their bodies to be in either their own beds or the local hospital, not lying in the street. Perhaps the virus has killed the domestic animals; perhaps they have starved mostly to death in Tuson. (I have spent days in the Mojave without seeing any animal larger than a lizard.) As far as looting, one could imagine everyone too sick to participate (Have you ever had influenza? Can you imagine robbing a liquor store in that condition?)


That all hinges on every person in the world getting sick simultaneously. But that's not how pandemics work. They're exponential. They start somewhere and work their way out. So there would be some period of time when only some people were sick and that's when the panic and looting would ensue.

I understand it's just a comedy and we're not suppose to ask questions like this, but I'm the kind of person who gets nagged by details like this so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get past it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The way the virus worked is the same way how Joel Hodgson was able to eat and breathe in space.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You guys picking apart the realism of the pandemic would have loved a 60s sitcom like _It's About Time_.

It's really not meant to be taken that seriously, you know?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> That all hinges on every person in the world getting sick simultaneously. But that's not how pandemics work. They're exponential. They start somewhere and work their way out. So there would be some period of time when only some people were sick and that's when the panic and looting would ensue.
> 
> I understand it's just a comedy and we're not suppose to ask questions like this, but I'm the kind of person who gets nagged by details like this so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get past it.


My reading of historical accounts of actual plagues leads me to believe that people in that situation tended fearfully avoid from other people rather than engaging in looting and wanton destruction. When Brazilian natives we suddenly exposed to Old World disease their villages would appear deserted a year later.

My experience in actual riots over the years is that they are much more local than one would conclude from watching news accounts of said riots.

The only trouble I have with the environmentals in the show is that one year later in the desert everything would be covered in dust. Lots of dust. When I lived in the desert, if we went away for the weekend when we returned the inside of our house would be covered in dust. That's probably not going to be enough to stop me from watching, however.

If you don't like it, all the more electrons from me to watch. It takes all kinds to make a world. Some people foolishly waste their money on extended warranties, but I don't judge.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

We are Americans. Americans loot.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Plus the entire "repopulate the species" idea is so fundamentally flawed; I can see Phil going along with it to get laid but clearly Carol believes it... yet another "no" from me.


So she has to get married before having sex, but has no problem that the third birth (if they produce a boy AND a girl) of her repopulation plan will most definitely be from incest.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

markz said:


> So she has to get married before having sex, but has no problem that the third birth (if they produce a boy AND a girl) of her repopulation plan will most definitely be from incest.


<pedantic>I think you mean third _generation_</pedantic>


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

markz said:


> So she has to get married before having sex, but has no problem that the third birth (if they produce a boy AND a girl) of her repopulation plan will most definitely be from incest.


They can just move to Alabama.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> <pedantic>I think you mean third _generation_</pedantic>


No, he meant what he said (Birth 1: son, Birth 2, daughter, Birth 3, grandchild), although yours is better since in his there could easily be other births between 2 & 3.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> They can just move to Alabama.


[media]http://40.media.tumblr.com/ea29f2e7aa57f76c9c194ad608fbed29/tumblr_ndnq4haHDQ1r7818ro1_500.jpg[/media]


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> While Kristen Schaal was talking I kept thinking I heard that voice somewhere before. Then it hit me, it's the voice on the youngest daughter on Bob's Burgers.


Took me like 15 min too, but then it hit me! Bob's Burgers is my favorite show.



Dan203 said:


> LOTs of holes in the apocalypse scenario. Not sure if I'm going to be able to get past them.


Wrong show for you then 

*Zero science or common sense was used in filming this show



Hunter Green said:


> They all also had plenty of time to get their cars off the highway and neatly parked somewhere, though not in any of the parking lots.





Carlucci said:


> For all those demanding some scientific rationale for no bodies, How about:
> 
> The virus killed slowly, causing an extreme hydrophilic reaction, causing everyone to insatiably crave seawater, and they're at the bottom of the ocean.
> 
> ...


THIS, let's go with that. And the virus made them park their cars nicely at home and take their pets with them north


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> The only trouble I have with the environmentals in the show is that one year later in the desert everything would be covered in dust. Lots of dust. When I lived in the desert, if we went away for the weekend when we returned the inside of our house would be covered in dust. That's probably not going to be enough to stop me from watching, however.


So you have dust coming into your house at that rate when everything is closed?

So if you were home, do you clean/dust like daily?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> And the virus made them park their cars nicely at home and take their pets with them north


Or it killed the animals too.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Trying to catch up -
Was the first episode 2-in-1?
(Because on Sun, March 7, it looks like that is already Ep 3, Comcast's cable guide is not clear to me on this -looks like they skipped an episode.)


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Yea, it's a 30 minute show and the premier was 2 episodes.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I understand it's just a comedy and we're not suppose to ask questions like this, but I'm the kind of person who gets nagged by details like this so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get past it.


I am curious about what would happen if you did get past it?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or it killed the animals too.


Made EVERYTHING go north

There, SCIENCE


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, he meant what he said (Birth 1: son, Birth 2, daughter, Birth 3, grandchild), although yours is better since in his *there could easily be other births between 2 & 3*.


Exactly. In fact, the odds that the third birth would be the grandchild seems almost nil, unless there were complications and Carol couldn't have more kids, considering that they're trying to repopulate the species _and_ they'd need to wait at least 14 years or so after the second birth before a grandchild could be born...

Plus technically (icky... this is all icky... I'm just saying...) since they don't seem worried about genetic diversity they don't really _have_ to have a son...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

midas said:


> Yea, it's a 30 minute show and the premier was 2 episodes.


 You can check the title of this thread


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> You guys picking apart the realism of the pandemic would have loved a 60s sitcom like _It's About Time_.
> 
> It's really not meant to be taken that seriously, you know?


It's about time, it's about space, it's about life in another place!

I loved that show!

Mike D.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I almost gave up 20 minutes into episode #1, but glad I didn't.

Several very funny moments the rest of the episode and the whole second episode.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> They can just move to Alabama.


(joke about Tuscon deleted)

Well, it's not like there's anyone else around to judge.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ereth said:


> I didn't expect much but found myself laughing out loud.
> 
> Oddly, after seeing his house filled with trash, I actually had the thought about what a different show it would be if it were the last Woman on Earth, and how the house would still be spotless. Then Kristen Schall showed up and did that and it was even funnier.


That was me. Was expecting it to be stupid and unfunny, but I found myself laughing at a lot of this. And I thought the quirky music was perfect. I thought there was a bit of a Coen Bros. feel to it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

midas said:


> Yea, it's a 30 minute show and the premier was 2 episodes.


The "second half" even started with a title card that said "EPISODE 2: THE ELEPHANT IN THE ROOM."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> That was me. Was expecting it to be stupid and unfunny, but I found myself laughing at a lot of this. And I thought the quirky music was perfect. I thought there was a bit of a Coen Bros. feel to it.


There was music?

Didn't notice.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

MikeMar said:


> So you have dust coming into your house at that rate when everything is closed?
> 
> So if you were home, do you clean/dust like daily?


Yes. If we were home there would be a flow of air through the house so not some much dust would settle, but we dusted a lot. But if we left the house closed up everything would be covered in dust when we returned.

No air conditioning in those days. It was usually hotter than Death Valley where we lived. Good times!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

teknikel said:


> I am curious about what would happen if you did get past it?


Otherwise it's an OK show. Acting was alright and some of the jokes were funny. I'll watch the 3rd episode and see where it goes. I've defintely seen worse.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Maybe this mega-virus was so bad that when it killed you, it disintegrated your entire body, and if you were sitting in a car, it disintegrated the car too...

...but then I would want to see little piles of sand like in _Night of the Comet_.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Otherwise it's an OK show. Acting was alright and some of the jokes were funny. I'll watch the 3rd episode and see where it goes. I've defintely seen worse.


Nope, you've already condemned this show for gross crimes against logic and consistency; no backsies!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Was thinking about this, where would be the perfect place to go in terms of having to grow crops year round and such? Somewhere in Cali? Napa valley?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> There was music?
> 
> Didn't notice.


There were a couple of good songs. My favorite was Ape Man.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Maybe this mega-virus was so bad that when it killed you, it disintegrated your entire body, and if you were sitting in a car, it disintegrated the car too...
> 
> ...but then I would want to see little piles of sand like in _Night of the Comet_.


Night of the Comet was the first thing I thought of when I watched this. It's one of my favorite guilty pleasure movies. I wonder if we'll get zombies in Last Man too? 





 the full movie


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

How can they get married without a county clerk to issue the license, or an authorized officiant to perform the ceremony?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Phil had one of tennis ball compatriots get ordained online.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Night of the Comet was the first thing I thought of when I watched this.


The first thing I thought of was Where Have All the People Gone


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Phil had one of tennis ball compatriots get ordained online.


You think if there was still an "online," Phil would have picked up that entire shelf's worth of XXX magazines at the grocery store?

Which is actually the thing _I_ found hardest to believe about the show -- I've never seen a grocery store with that much porn on its magazine rack (or, really, any porn on the magazine rack). Granted, I've never been to Tucson, but still...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I kibbutz. I kid.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

trainman said:


> You think if there was still an "online," Phil would have picked up that entire shelf's worth of XXX magazines at the grocery store?
> 
> Which is actually the thing _I_ found hardest to believe about the show -- I've never seen a grocery store with that much porn on its magazine rack (or, really, any porn on the magazine rack). Granted, I've never been to Tucson, but still...


Back in the day (pre-internet), you could walk into most newstands in NYC and see that much porn. Today though? Maybe just an adult bookstore? Not sure.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Was thinking about this, where would be the perfect place to go in terms of having to grow crops year round and such? Somewhere in Cali? Napa valley?


If you mean in the U.S., I'd guess that, yeah.

If you mean in the world, wouldn't somewhere on the equator be better? I presume it being hotter means more things can grow year around.. (yes, I know some plants need cold to "jolt" them.. I didn't mean the SAME types of plants would grow in all places)


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Back in the day (pre-internet), you could walk into most newstands in NYC and see that much porn.


I'm sure, but there's a difference between a NYC newsstand and a Tucson supermarket (or even an NYC supermarket, I'm guessing).

Actually, here's my guess: the writers looked up what supermarket chains exist in Arizona and discovered Fry's. They assumed it was the same as Fry's Electronics, which they're familiar with from southern California, and which does have porn on its magazine racks.

(That's not a real guess -- I don't think they actually did that research.)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

trainman said:


> I'm sure, but there's a difference between a NYC newsstand and a Tucson supermarket (or even an NYC supermarket, I'm guessing).
> 
> Actually, here's my guess: the writers looked up what supermarket chains exist in Arizona and discovered Fry's. They assumed it was the same as Fry's Electronics, which they're familiar with from southern California, and which does have porn on its magazine racks.
> 
> (That's not a real guess -- I don't think they actually did that research.)


Why, there are more perverts in NYC per capita than Tuscon? 

I'm sure back in the day you could find convenience stores in AZ with that much porn.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Fry's Electronics is owned by the food store people in Arizona.

That's why they have racks of candy and soda and junk at the Fry's checkout.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Fry's Electronics is owned by the food store people in Arizona.


Nope. Fry's sold off the grocery business long ago. But yeah, the same family and a shared history.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> Nope. Fry's sold off the grocery business long ago. But yeah, the same family and a shared history.


I wasn't aware of that. All I know is that you should never buy an open box item at Fry's Electronics. It's most likely a defective item that someone returned and they just shrink-wrapped it an put it back on the shelf.

I don't remember seeing a bunch of porn at Fry's, but I never looked for it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Arcady said:


> I don't remember seeing a bunch of porn at Fry's, but I never looked for it.


I've never been looking for it (whistling innocently), but I've seen both porn magazines and porn DVDs at Fry's Electronics.

I'm pretty sure Fry's supermarkets don't sell that, especially now that they're owned by Kroger -- I've even seen Cosmopolitan have its front cover blocked at other Kroger-owned stores.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

Is anyone else expecting Carol to die of complications from her manhole-busted foot... probably right before the marriage is consummated?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Nope. Fry's sold off the grocery business long ago. But yeah, the same family and a shared history.


Didn't look it up now, but IIRC, Fry's Electronics was started by (some?) children of the grocery store chain founder.


----------

